# Flexy Lemond Triomphe



## skubaboy (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. I've got a '07 Lemond Triomphe frame. It used to be a Kelly Benefits Racing team bike. Lately I've noticed that the back end seems to be very flexy. When I get out of the saddle on a hill, I can get the back wheel to rub against the frame. On curvy downhills, I can feel the fork flex. Has anyone else ever had this type of issues with their Lemonds. Have I simply worn out my frame? Is that possible with a carbon frame?


----------



## ryanv09 (Jan 19, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to my 07 Zurich this spring with my rear wheel rubbing at the top of the wishbone (by the rear brake caliper). I think it was just a fluke b/c I was running a 27c rear (for training) at the time and was on a pretty rough road. What frame size do you have & how much do you weigh? 61cm here and 170lbs....


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The Triomphe series of frames have minimal rear tire clearance, and will often rub a tire under the brake bridge if it is wider than a 23c. I tried a 25c on mine, and got tire rub.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Does your rear wheel have adjustable bearings? May be too much play in the rear.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

cyclust said:


> The Triomphe series of frames have minimal rear tire clearance, and will often rub a tire under the brake bridge if it is wider than a 23c. I tried a 25c on mine, and got tire rub.


Strange. 

I have zero issues running Vittoria Rubino Pro 25c's front and rear on my 2008 Zurich and I weigh 195


----------

